
Want to minimize your home’s carbon footprint? Go for solar, forget the battery - zymhan
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/want-to-minimize-your-homes-carbon-footprint-go-for-solar-forget-the-battery/
======
itshoptx
Would love to deploy some solar panels, but, alas, the Home Owners Taliban
does not permit solar or wind power to homes on pain of a mechanical lien on
the offending houses.

It is my goal, however, to downgrade my home size, an already modest 1890 sq.
feet to about 1200 in the next year or so--and on my own land, so I can do
what I want.

I also want to have goats for milk and cheese as well as to sell the offspring
off for BBQ. By having a donkey and a few goats, I also get my land zoned
"agriculture" and my tax burden is decreased by a fair margin. The goats will
ensure my 10 acres never needs mowing. The donkeys are better watchdogs than
actual dogs.

